# Router Table Help Which One!



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello all,

Newbie again. I bought the Dewalt 618pk package and I am looking for a decent quality table. I would like a free standing table but there are so many choices. I have had my new router for two weeks and haven't routed anything because I wanted to get the table first. I am looking at the MLCS ROCK SOLID Heavyweight Router Table & Fence at mlcswoodworking.com and the RM 505 Router Table at routertabledepot.com. I have also looked at the Kreg PRS1040 Precision Router Table System at amazon but thats probably out of my price range. I also have considered a table saw extension from all of these manufacturers but since I have plenty of room thought perhaps a freestanding table would be best. I would like to spend $300 or less and would also like something drilled to fit teh dw618 if possible. Please don't post to build my own because I am not even close to that yet. I am brand new to the hobby and plan on starting out copying a bookcase I currently have which will require basic routing. I have a new Hitachi contractors table saw and a new Dewalt 12" coumpound sliding miter saw to go with it. 

There are so many questions cast, mdf, aluminum..........

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

You may want to take a hard look at the one below..

http://www.rt1000.com/


=========



bigroccrek said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Newbie again. I bought the Dewalt 618pk package and I am looking for a decent quality table. I would like a free standing table but there are so many choices. I have had my new router for two weeks and haven't routed anything because I wanted to get the table first. I am looking at the MLCS ROCK SOLID Heavyweight Router Table & Fence at mlcswoodworking.com and the RM 505 Router Table at routertabledepot.com. I have also looked at the Kreg PRS1040 Precision Router Table System at amazon but thats probably out of my price range. I also have considered a table saw extension from all of these manufacturers but since I have plenty of room thought perhaps a freestanding table would be best. I would like to spend $300 or less and would also like something drilled to fit teh dw618 if possible. Please don't post to build my own because I am not even close to that yet. I am brand new to the hobby and plan on starting out copying a bookcase I currently have which will require basic routing. I have a new Hitachi contractors table saw and a new Dewalt 12" coumpound sliding miter saw to go with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Bobj3,

I have looked at the rt1000 series (SE, XL etc.) but when you add shipping they are well over $400, still I do like them  I was looking to see if there are any owners of the MLCS ROCK SOLID Heavyweight Router Table & Fence (Cast) or the RM 505 Router Table (MDF) at routertabledepot.com, who could tell me about the tables, although the RM505 (and their RM405 and RM605) seem to be constantly "out of stock"

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi bigroccrek

I'm not a big fan of the MLCS router table BUT you may want to drop Harry Sin a note, He has one like the MLCS one,,,if I recall that right but he is from down under...  
I'm sure he will share with you I don't know anyone on the forum that has a MLCS table...

http://www.routerforums.com/members/harrysin-10844.html

==========
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/show-n-tell/5864-my-router-haven-photo-tour-after-5.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/show-n-tell/5863-my-router-haven-photo-tour-after-4.jpg

Good luck with your quest..


==========




bigroccrek said:


> Thanks Bobj3,
> 
> I have looked at the rt1000 series (SE, XL etc.) but when you add shipping they are well over $400, still I do like them  I was looking to see if there are any owners of the MLCS ROCK SOLID Heavyweight Router Table & Fence (Cast) or the RM 505 Router Table (MDF) at routertabledepot.com, who could tell me about the tables, although the RM505 (and their RM405 and RM605) seem to be constantly "out of stock"
> 
> ...


----------



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks bobj3,

I appreciate teh feedback since I am totally in teh dark but just can't wait to get started on my first project. What router table do you use? Do you know anything about the RM series from the Router Table Depot? Also I am interested in something that makes cutter changes and height adjustments easy. Any recommendations?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Well I have 8 router tables 

"RM series" that one I don't know anything about it 

" cutter changes and height adjustments easy" that's why I'm not a big fan of the MLCS one// 

The drop in plate type or the adjustment/bit change from the top of the table type works best for me.

If you click on the left side View Gallery you will see the router tables I have and use. 

=====
====


----------



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

Great looking gallery!! Once again thanks. I hope I am not bugging you too much I am just searching for what looks just right. I was just looking at the Mast-R-Lift, Rockler Router Table & Fence system ($399) at 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=10232&TabSelect=Reviews 

A little over my price range but I like the lift idea any thoughts? Only drawback is they don't seem to support the DW618 

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Thanks,,
"I hope I am not bugging you " Not at all , glad I can help 

Most of the new routers come with a lift build in,, 
The best way to go is to make your own router table and put your router to work making it...then you can have just what you want and you can say I made this with my own two hands.. 

=========


bigroccrek said:


> Great looking gallery!! Once again thanks. I hope I am not bugging you too much I am just searching for what looks just right. I was just looking at the Mast-R-Lift, Rockler Router Table & Fence system ($399) at
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=10232&TabSelect=Reviews
> 
> ...


----------



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

You know I may do just that. Perhaps building a table and buying the insert would be the best way to go.

Thanks


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

I looked at all the different tables at Woodcraft and even considered the MLCS. Decided for the money I would just build my own. With the exceptions of the corian top and cherry banding the cost was under $300. Corian and cherry was free. Like mentioned there is the satisfaction of building it yourself.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I have the OP table. It's simple of ease works best for me. Each his/her own.


----------



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello bobj3,

Just a note. I finally made at least one decision. As much as I like Dewalt I returned the DW618 to Lowes and bought the Bosch 1617evspk kit. I played with it a little and I believe I like it. I am trying to find some info on the switch problems I read about here. Somewhere there was a serial number breakout that indicated when the switch problem was corrected but I still haven't found it. I am leaning towards a rockler table now that comes predrilled for the Bosch. I also like the fact that it can be adjusted from above the table and perhaps It will raise far enough to change bits. 

On with the quest !!!!!!!!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

That's great,,, Mike (*Senior Moderator ) *is a user of the Bosch router I think he talked about the switch problem ,you may need to do a bit of diging but I'm sure you will find it under his posed items...

http://blogs.routerforums.com/Mike/

http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=190855

http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=190854
========
=======
Here's just one I just found, you may want to read it also. 

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/6076-bosch-1617-switch-repair.html

===========




bigroccrek said:


> Hello bobj3,
> 
> Just a note. I finally made at least one decision. As much as I like Dewalt I returned the DW618 to Lowes and bought the Bosch 1617evspk kit. I played with it a little and I believe I like it. I am trying to find some info on the switch problems I read about here. Somewhere there was a serial number breakout that indicated when the switch problem was corrected but I still haven't found it. I am leaning towards a rockler table now that comes predrilled for the Bosch. I also like the fact that it can be adjusted from above the table and perhaps It will raise far enough to change bits.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks

I read the repair link I will check the othersl earlier 

Thanks

By the way what's your opinion of Rockler tables


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

If your budget can handle it check out the Veritas system. I've been very happy with it along with the Bosch 1619EVS hanging on the bottom.

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=42932&cat=1,43053,43885
Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

"opinion of Rockler tables"

The Rockler table top is hard beat, The last time I took a look at the one for 159.oo dollars, it was well made,, it's not hard to make your own BUT by the time you buy the stock and other parts you need it will go way over the price of the rockler top, not to say anything about the stuff (wood,glue,laminate topping,etc.) you will have left over...from the build up, plus if you don't like it you can take it back unlike the one you make.

A real plus by buying the top pre made you can put it on some saw horses and use the router to make the base cabinet..  then just mount the top to the new cabinet..

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=894&filter=router%20table
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=894&filter=router%20table
===========
Just a note*** if the Rockler table is to big or you don't have the room for a full size router station you may want to check out the Oak-Park setup.
With or without the Vac. system..

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BYOT--

===========


bigroccrek said:


> Thanks
> 
> I read the repair link I will check the othersl earlier
> 
> ...


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Bob is right. I have the Rockler table top. I had originally put it on a wooden frame made out of poplar. I bought the plans for Norm's Deluxe Router Station from Rockler. You have to make a couple of adjustments with the overall size but they are fairly close. One of the good things about the Rockler top is that you can get a plate for just about any router. I started out with a Craftsman but changed to a Porter Cable that I took the springs out of like Bob and Rick suggest. The Craftsman limited me to 1/4" bits. I am much more comfortable with 1/2" bits. I can drive up to Grizzly in Bellingham and pick out the bit right off of their wall dispaly. The Rockler table top is an excellent way to start. I even drilled the top to accept the Oak- Park Box Joint jigs. -Derek


----------



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Bob,

I just came across a Fox W1728 sliding router table for around $370 delivered. Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

That's a good price, but I'm sure you will find out all the tables are made by ShopFox and then sell them to Grizzly,Rockler,Amazon,MLCS,WoodPecker,etc. under the new name...and new paint job ...


http://item.express.ebay.com/Home-Garden_Tools_Routers-Bits_SHOP-FOX-W1728-ROUTER-TABLE-NEW-2-YR-WARRANTY_W0QQitemZ6040825242QQihZ016QQptdnZRoutersQ20Q26Q20BitsQQddnZHomeQ20Q26Q20GardenQQadnZToolsQQptdiZ1225QQddiZ984QQadiZ1238QQcmdZExpressItem

http://www.google.com/products?q=+Fox+W1728&btnG=Search+Products

https://toolsandmore.us/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWSERIES&ManfID=19&SeriesID=13

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Table/G0528


It's sounds like you are sold on this type of router table, what the heck give it a shot it's only money...and you can't have to many router tables.. 


===========


----------



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello Bob,

Been out of town camping. Just a note to let you know I decided to buy the RT-1000SE from RT-1000 woodworking It appears to be a nice table made of birch plywood trimmed in Rock Maple and American Walnut. They seem like nice folks and they are predrilling the plate to fit the Bosch 1617. Thanks for all the help!

Jim

http://rt1000.com/_wsn/page3.html


----------



## jfinke (Mar 30, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> "opinion of Rockler tables"
> 
> The Rockler table top is hard beat,


BJ,

Do know which plate to get for that Sears Craftsman router you recommended to me?

Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jfinke

The last time I recommend the plate It was wrong so a quick call to Rockler is needed  on this one...or use the free 800 - 279-4441 number..


===========



jfinke said:


> BJ,
> 
> Do know which plate to get for that Sears Craftsman router you recommended to me?
> 
> ...


----------



## jfinke (Mar 30, 2008)

OK...

Thanks!

I am just concerned about the craftsman hole layout since it seems my old craftsman did not line up with any of the jigs I found at woodcraft. But, it may have been my lack of knowledge and lack of knowledge of the woodcraft staff.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome jfinke

I know it's on the forum, but I don't recall call who did catch the error and I have posted just over 6,000 times so it would take me a bit of time to find it..

===========

Well I found it, I did recall what I said when he found the error and I used the picture below to find it LOL LOL..see below..

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/5842-need-help-rockler-aluminum-table-plate.html


===========



jfinke said:


> OK...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I am just concerned about the craftsman hole layout since it seems my old craftsman did not line up with any of the jigs I found at woodcraft. But, it may have been my lack of knowledge and lack of knowledge of the woodcraft staff.


----------



## jfinke (Mar 30, 2008)

You da man...

Thanks!


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hehehehe, now that's a wedgie. Lol.


----------

